# Buchempfehlungen



## heiko-rech (6. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

ich stelle den Beitrag mal ins Einsteigerforum, falls die Moderatoren den Beitrag lieber an anderer Stelle sehen, bitte entsprechend neu platzieren.

Nun zum Thema:
In vielen anderen Foren gibt es eine Buchliste, die es besonders Einsteigern erleichtern soll, in der Vielzahl der angebotenen Bücher etwas vernünftiges zu finden. Und da ja nun die kalte Jahreszeit kommt und man mal wieder was lesen möchte, dachte ich ich mache mal einen Tread zu interessanten Büchern auf. 

Hier meine "Hitliste":

*Handbuch Aquarienwasser*
[ASIN]3927997005[/ASIN]
ISBN-10: 3927997005
ISBN-13: 978-3927997004

Das Buch gibt einen guten Einblick in das Thema Wasserchemie, Wassertests und die Zusammenhänge der einzelnen Werte

*Was lebt in Tümpel, Bach und Weiher?*
[ASIN]3440113736[/ASIN]
ISBN-10: 3440113736
ISBN-13: 978-3440113738

Tolles Bestimmungsbuch mit sehr guten Hintergrundinformationen

*Wasserpflanzen für den Garten*
[ASIN]3800165872[/ASIN]
ISBN-10: 3800165872
ISBN-13: 978-3800165872

Sehr schönes Buch zu den gebräuchlichsten Teichpflanzen und zum Thema Wasserpflanzen allgemein.

Da ich den Tread nicht ganz uneigennützig geschrieben habe, würden mich auch eure Buchtips interessieren.

Bisher habe ich kein wirklich gutes Buch zum Thema Teichbau und Filtertechnik gefunden. Gibts da wirklich nichts vernünftiges? 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## toco (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Buchempfehlungen?*

Hallo Heiko,

gute Idee! 

Da will ich mich auch beteiligen.


Nr. 1: (Mein absoluter Favorit!) 
*Die Süßwasserfische Europas*
[ASIN]3440070689[/ASIN]
ISBN 3-440-07068-9

Wer nicht Koi, Goldi u. Co. einsetzen will, sondern Wildfische, muss sich bzgl der Eignung für seinen Teich auf die Beratung in Zooläden verlassen (und ist nicht selten verlassen ).

In diesem Buch wird eine Vielzahl europäischer und zugewanderter Arten beschrieben, mit Angaben zur Lebensweise, Beschaffenheit ihres natürlichen Lebensraums und die zu erwartende Größe, wenn die Fische mal ausgewachsen sind.


Nr. 2:
*Botanica - Das ABC der Planzen*
[ASIN]3833150149[/ASIN]
ISBN-10: 3833150149
ISBN-13: 978-3833150142

Auf mehr als 1.000 Seiten beschreibt dieses Pflanzenlexikon 10.000 Pflanzenarten, viele werden mit Foto abgebildet.

Hier findet man praktisch alles, was sich für eine Teich- und Gartenbepflanzung eignet, wobei die Herkunft, ab er auch Standort und Pflege beschrieben werden.


----------



## sl-power (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Buchempfehlungen?*

Da fällt mir natürlich gleich ein Buch ein, das mir erst vor kurzem hier von vielen Usern in diesem Tread 
(https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24202) empfohlen wurde. 

Und diese Empfehlungen waren wirklich Gold wert! 

*Mergus Teichatlas *

*Gebundene Ausgabe* 1055 Seiten 
*Verlag: Mergus;* Auflage: 3., erw. A. (April 2005) 
[ASIN]3882440694[/ASIN]
*ISBN-10:* 3882440694 
*ISBN-13:* 978-3882440690 
*Größe und/oder Gewicht:* 19,2 x 13,2 x 5,2 cm 

oder

*Taschenbuch* 1055 Seiten
[ASIN]3882441267[/ASIN]
*ISBN-10:* 3882441267 
*ISBN-13:* 978-3882441260 
*Größe und/oder Gewicht:* 18 x 12,1 x 4,5 cm 


Da steht eigentlich alles drin, was man wissen muss...


----------



## Christine (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Buchempfehlungen?*

Da hätt ich auch noch ein paar Empfehlungen:

*Maier: Das Moor im eigenen Garten*
[ASIN]3866590245[/ASIN]
ISBN-10: 3866590245
ISBN-13: 978-3866590243

Sehr gut gefällt mir auch - wobei es das z.Z. nur antiquarisch gibt -
*Schuster: Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzen*
[ASIN]3826332849[/ASIN]
ISBN-10: 3826332849
ISBN-13: 978-3826332845


----------



## PeterBoden (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Buchempfehlungen*

Hier ist meine Buchempfehlung:
[ASIN]3701505179[/ASIN]

Ein 'must have' für denjenigen welcher bereits von naturnahen Schwimmteichen gehört hat, sich darunter noch nichts vorstellen kann und nach einer 'Bibel' zu diesem Thema sucht!
Aber es geht auch an das Eingemachte, die Fachbeiträge in diesem Forum und der Inhalt des vorgestellten Buches haben einen gleichwertigen Level. 

Peter


----------



## ron (9. März 2011)

*AW: Buchempfehlungen*

Hallo, 

empfehlen kann ich leider nicht so viel, aber vielmehr frage ich mich ob jemand ein gutes Buch weist über Gartenteich Technik. Bei mir stapeln sich schon die Bücher über Tieren und Pflanzen, aber ein reines Technikbuch fehlt mir. Habe im Netz gesucht und da gibt es schon was, aber ob die dann auch gut sind weiss man ja nicht.

LG

Ron


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2011)

*AW: Buchempfehlungen*

Guten Morgen.

Als Technik-Buch kann ich die empfehlen, klein aber fein.

[ASIN]3800169185[/ASIN]

und

[ASIN]3931587800[/ASIN]


----------



## Piddel (10. März 2011)

*AW: Buchempfehlungen*

Hallo,

mir hatte der Nikolaus rechtzeitig zur kalten Jahreszeit dieses:

[ASIN]383381523X[/ASIN]

geschenkt.

Kann ich nur empfehlen. Die Pflanzen sind nicht nur nach Pflanzzonen aufgeteilt sondern auch nach Wuchshöhe/Blütenfarben sowie Partnerpflanzen.

MfG
Peter


----------



## plumroy (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Buchempfehlungen*

Hallo,

für die Liebhaber naturnaher Teiche eine Buchempfehlung für die naturnahe _Umgebung _des Teiches, sprich den restlichen Garten:

Witt, Reinhard: Wildpflanzen für jeden Garten. 1000 heimische Blumen, Stauden und Sträucher
Es gibt auch ein kleines Kapitel über Teiche und Sumpf- bzw. Wassergraben. Das Gewicht liegt aber auf "naturnah".

Bei der Suche nach dem genauen Namen des Verfassers bin ich noch auf folgende Seite gestoßen, kann aber über die einzelnen Bücher nichts sagen. Allerdings gibt es auf dieser Seite für jedes Buch einen Einführungstext:
http://www.naturgarten.org/literaturtipps/wasserimgarten/

Gruß
Ludger


----------



## Bachstelze (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Buchempfehlungen*

Hallo zusammen, 

wir hatten verschiedene Bücher gekauft bzw. ausgeliehen, aber am nützlichsten war für uns als Selberbauer eigentlich die Schwimmteich-Planungshilfe von Glenk ISBN 978-3-00-030072-1 da gibt´s wirklich handfeste Tipps und weitreichende Hintergrundinfos speziell zum Selbstbau für Schwimmteiche mit Kiesfilter ... Ausführung und Größe des Filters, Berechnung der benötigten Pumpenleistung usw... und nicht nur hübsche Bildchen und die Werbung für die ganzen Systemanbieter.

Den Quickfinder Garteteich, den Piddel schon empfohlen hat, find ich auch klasse.

Grüße
Ingrid


----------



## Janski (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Hi Annett,

da gibt es ein ganz empfehlenswertes Buch, dieses hat sich nen Bekannter von mir geholt, habe mal was drinnen rum geblättert und werde es mir demnächst auch anschaffen.
Ansonsten gibt es keine großartige Literatur über __ Störe, da es eine Kunst ist diese erfolgreich-und dann auch noch mit Gewinn zu vermehren und die, die es können verraten logischerweise nix. 

Darf ich hier so einen Link einfügen, oder fällt dies schon unter Werbung ?

[ASIN]3950096825[/ASIN]

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## canis (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Störhaltung*

Diese Ratgeber-Reihe ist ohnehin generell zu empfehlen. Ich habe die Ausgaben "__ Hechte", "Welse", "Lachse" und "__ Barsche" und habe daran nichts auszusetzen. Das was für uns Teichmenschen wichtig ist, wird darin ausführlich abgehandelt. Die Ausgabe "__ Störe" habe ich zwar nicht, aber wenn diese qualitativ vergleichbar ist mit den genannten Ausgaben, ists gut.


----------



## stu_fishing (8. Nov. 2011)

Wesentlich besser als das Hochleithner Buch ist meiner Meinung nach "__ Störe" von Professor Frank Kirschbaum, ehemaliger Leiter des IGB Berlin.

Ist aber ebenfalls eher ein Überblick, das Kapitel über Gartenteichhaltung ist zu vergessen, da Maße wie in Intensivhaltungen angegeben werden.

Ansonsten siehts leider eher mau mit deutscher, nichtwissenschaftlicher Literatur aus.

Sehr empfehlen kann ich aber folgende Bücher im Hinblick auf die Faszination dieser Tiere:
People of the sturgeon von Bruch/Kline/Binkowski/Rachid

Und das Kinderbuch
Tale of a great white fish

Alles andere was ich hier stehen habe sind wissenschaftliche Bücher und Publikationen bzgl. Wiederansiedelung, Rettung, Aquakultur, Kaviarverarbeitung, Monitoring , Fischtreppen etc.


LG Thomas

_Edit by Blumenelse: Hier sind die nochmal die von Thomas genannten Bücher , soweit ich sie bei Amazon gefunden habe:_

[ASIN]3939759236[/ASIN]  [ASIN]0870204319[/ASIN]  [ASIN]B00332EQXY[/ASIN]


----------



## underfrange (20. Apr. 2012)

*Buchempfehlung Koiteichbau*

Hallo,

ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit einen neuen Koiteich bauen. Jetzt bin ich schon ein wenig am Planen und möchte mich mit einem Buch an Wissen bereichern  (Kann ich Arbeit auch mal durchlesen). Das Buch sollte folgende Themen behandeln:

Optimal Teichformen

Berechnung von Durchflussmengen von Kg Rohren (wieviele werden für Bodenablauf, Mittenzulauf, Skimmer usw. benötigt.

Anordnung von Bodenabläufen

Schwerkraftfilterbau (gemauert) 

Planungshilfen usw.

Kann jemand ein gutes Buch empfehlen? Habe mir jetzt schon ein Ideenbuch bestellt, um mir die entscheidung und planung zu erleichtern.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Joerg (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Buchempfehlung Koiteichbau*

Uwe,
so ein Buch brauchst du nicht wirklich. Es wäre dann auch zu allgemein und für dein Vorhaben möglicherweise nicht passend. Die meisten über Teichbau sind dazu noch veraltet.

- Die optimale Teichform ist kreisrund
- Pi*r²*v - Es gibt kostenlose Seiten, wo du den Strömungswiderstand bei der jeweiligen Geschwindigkeit ermitteln kannst. Ein DN 110 Rohr kann so 15m³ in Schwerkraft ab.
- Hängt von der Strömung im Teich ab. Warum hat Werner schön gezeigt.
- Wie das aussehen sollte erfährst du von denen am besten, die das schon gemacht haben und die Fehler dabei zugeben.

Überlege dir was du willst, dann erhältst du schon hier die passenden Planungshilfen.

Kauf dir lieber ein gutes Buch über Koivarietäten, damit du die Motivation bekommst, das auch ordentlich durchzuziehen.


----------



## underfrange (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Buchempfehlung Koiteichbau*

Danke. Ein runder Teich schaut natürlich auch ein wenig komisch aus  
Das mit 15m³ ist denn etwa auf welche Wassertiefe bezogen?? 
Das mit den Strömungen muss man halt bei ungünstigerer Bauart durch einen oder 2 Bodenabläufe mehr kompensieren oder??


----------



## Joerg (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Buchempfehlung Koiteichbau*

Sehen denn die ganzen Gartenpools auch komisch aus?

Mit der Wassertiefe hat das erst mal nichts zu tun. Damit der Widerstand nicht zu hoch im Rohr ist,
sollte Strömungsgeschwindigkeit nicht über 0,5m/s liegen. 
Bei 0,055m²*Pi*0,5m/s ergeben sich dann so 17m³/h

Es sind ja nicht nur mehr Bodenabläufe nötig, sondern auch mehr Strömung (Pumpenleistung)
Wenn man sich die Videos von Werne mal anschaut, kann man das gut sehen. 
Im AQ bleibt viel in den Ecken  liegen. Hab ich einen runden Teich .... 

Eckig lässt sich leichter bauen, ist alles irgendwie ein Kompromiss.


----------



## Patrick K (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Buchempfehlung Koiteichbau*

Hallo Uwe 
Nimm doch einfach ein Laptop mit auf deine Teich Baustelle, da kannst du vorher und bei auftretenen Problemen gleich im Forum nachfragen 

Wo bleibt deine Fantasie, man kann auch aus einem  runden Teich einen eckigen machen
kuggst du: 
das gelbe soll eine abdeckung (Terrasse oder sonstiges)sein
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Buchempfehlung Koiteichbau*

Hi Uwe,
nicht das es keine Bücher über das Thema geben würde.
Ein paar davon habe ich auch schon gelesen. 
Eine Anpassung an deine persönlichen Wünsche und deine speziellen Anforderungen, kann keines leisten.
Als Ergänzung, für Grundinformationen oder als Anregung sind Bücher sicher nicht schlecht.


----------



## Helvola (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Buchempfehlungen*

Hallo,
Ich habe einen runden Miniteich, und auf die Idee brachte mich das Buch "Miniteiche für Balkon,Terasse und Garten von Valerie Oldag und Max Kirschner.


----------



## Mondstaub (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Buchempfehlungen*

Das Buch "Gartenteiche" von Wolfram Franke vom BLV- Verlag ist leicht verständlich,
enthält gute Tipps für Selbermacher und viele detaillierte Skizzen.Der Autor legt auch viel
Wert auf naturnahe Teiche und warnt vor Taten, die der natur schaden. Nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## pedder01 (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Buchempfehlungen*

Nabend Zusammen, 
wir hatten uns mal ein Buch gekauft, das heisst "Krankheiten von Koi und anderen Teichfischen" von Dr. Lechleitmer und einem Herrn Kleingeld.
Ist echt Informativ.
Weiß im Moment leider nicht den Verlag, schaue aber noch mal nach
Gute Nacht sagt Peter


----------



## fienchen2386 (3. Okt. 2017)

Hallo ihr Lieben!
Ich habe vor kurzem ein Haus inklusive Gartenteich erworben. 
Hat jemand eine Buchempfehlung für einen Teichanfänger? Wo man das ABC der Teichpflege, Haltung von Fischen und alles andere verständlich erklärt bekommt?
Liebe Grüße Nadine


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Okt. 2017)

Hallo, schau mal hier.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/basiswissen-fachbeiträge.72/


----------



## troll20 (6. Okt. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo, schau mal hier.
> 
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/basiswissen-fachbeiträge.72/


Und das kostet nicht mal etwas, es musste kein Baum gefällt werden und wird immer wieder bei neuen Erkenntnissen aktualisiert, ganz umsonst


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Rene,


troll20 schrieb:


> Und das kostet nicht mal etwas, es musste kein Baum gefällt werden und wird immer wieder bei neuen Erkenntnissen aktualisiert, ganz umsonst


,
da gehe ich nicht mit. Allein der CO2-Fußabdruck vom Hosten des Forums ist schon heftig (>100 kg/Jahr). Ich möchte nicht wissen, was da in 50 Jahren zusammen kommt (so lange hält selbst ein schlechter Druck). 
Zurück zum Thema - "Technik für den Gartenteich" vom BLV Buchverlag (ISBN 3-8354-0071-1) halte ich für empfehlenswert. Hier im Forum findet man deutlich mehr zum Thema, und der Inhalt ist aus heutiger Sicht an einigen Stellen überarbeitungsbedürftig. Dennoch ist der Aufbau gut, und man hat eine gute Basis für I-net-Recherchen.


----------



## Küstensegler (25. Okt. 2017)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> da gehe ich nicht mit. Allein der CO2-Fußabdruck vom Hosten des Forums ist schon heftig (>100 kg/Jahr). Ich möchte nicht wissen, was da in 50 Jahren zusammen kommt (so lange hält selbst ein schlechter Druck).


Da geh ich bei dir nicht mit.
Dein Buch liest du alleine (eventuell verleihst du es), aber das Forum lesen tausende. Das ist das sicherlich ökologischer.
Papierherstellung ist sehr ressourcenverbrauchend.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## troll20 (26. Okt. 2017)

Ja Carlo das seh ich auch so.
Alleine die ganze Energiebilanz bis so ein Buch zu Hause bei einem rum liegt und verstaubt. Und wenn man das mal auf ne kleine Auflage von 200.000 hoch rechnet ...
Klar kostet der Server in Herstellung und Betrieb erstmal mehr. Aber da sitzen nicht nur wir drauf mit dem HGT Forum. Und auch die ganze Vermittlungstechnick zwischen drin nutzen Millionen Menschen sekündlich. Auch der Spaß den wir zum aufrufen und anzeigen der Inhalte vom HGT- Forum benutzen wird ja nicht nur dafür benutzt.


----------

